# Interest group forums > Book Forum >  Dan S Kennedy

## Hannes Botha

Just started reading "Ruthless management of people and profits" 

I usually struggle to read business books, but the candor it is written and his justification as to why employer and employees are inherently adversarial is eye opening.

----------

